# How much did you pay for your V?



## flynnandlunasmom

Flynn was $800 (plus the cost of RT airfare from Boston to and from Detroit). This was in September 2005. This breeder had only been breeding a for few years at this point. Plus, everything costs less in Michigan than it does in Massachusetts. 

Luna was $2100 and we got her in-state. This was in August 2011. This breeder has been breeding for approx. 30 years. 

I've seen prices vary greatly and I know it's really up to the breeder. We knew $2100 was high, but we wanted her so badly we would have paid any amount!

I'm just curious if anyone has any insight into the cost discrepancy? I'm sure a more expensive Vizsla isn't necessarily a "better" one.


----------



## Aimless1

The smallest cost of dog ownership is cost to puchase your companion. They cost just as much to feed and care for. In theory vet bills will be less over the long haul when buying from a reputable breeder.

Dogs on both coasts tend to cost more than the middle of the USA. Nitro was between your older dog and Luna.


----------



## RubyRoo

$1500

EDIT - In Florida -seems to be the going rate as of 2010. I reached out to a few breeders off of the approved list from the area V club.


----------



## Kobi

$1,200, Chicago Area.

I happened to have the money at the time (literally received $1,800 unexpectedly in the mail and then decided to find a Vizsla), and I knew that the up-front cost really wasn't THAT big of an expense in the long run.... so $1,200 wasn't a big deal to me.


----------



## dmp

$900, 80 miles north of Detroit.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

dmp, is your dog from Larry at Red Dog Kennels?


----------



## leihan

Interesting topic i never told a lot of my family how much Percy was. in the uk you are looking £800 upwards depending on breeders blood lines etc, i do know that for me i was embarresed as all our other dogs where rescue or under £150 my father would of gone mad! But as soon as you pick your pup ksara ksara.


----------



## R E McCraith

In our area the price depends on full or limited registratoin usually 1/2 the price for full - 1500 - 2000 is what the breeders I know are getting for full - they would rather sell limited and offer full after the pup has proved them selves - a good way to protect the breed


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

leihan, we've never told anyone in our families either. Sometimes I feel guilty that we didn't get a rescue but we did what was right for us at the time. I once had someone make a comment to me about how could I buy a puppy when there are so many dogs needing homes, and it took everything I had not to ask her why she didn't adopt a child who needed a home instead of having her own.


----------



## redbirddog

Purchase price of X and then $1,200 + $500 + $300 + $350 + $500 + $1,000 + $1,500 +$800 + $250 + $600, on and on it goes. Then we added Bailey Purchase price and then $+$+$+$+$+$+$+$+$+ and on it goes also.

Don't count the first "petty cash" paid for the dog. In the big picture of 12 to 15 years it is pennies a day as long as you get a healthy & well tempered Vizsla. That will come at a higher price 9 out of 10 times. 

RBD


----------



## dmp

flynnandlunasmom said:


> dmp, is your dog from Larry at Red Dog Kennels?


Sunrise Vizslas.



flynnandlunasmom said:


> leihan, we've never told anyone in our families either. Sometimes I feel guilty that we didn't get a rescue but we did what was right for us at the time. I once had someone make a comment to me about how could I buy a puppy when there are so many dogs needing homes, and it took everything I had not to ask her why she didn't adopt a child who needed a home instead of having her own.


A coworker said to me "Aww...you should have gotten a rescue. Thousands of them around here".

I explained the 15 years we shared with our first two rescue cats, and the 5 we've had with the second pair. I won't apologize for the Pup's source.


----------



## harrigab

£100 GBS, donation to the RSPCA,,,,real cost..priceless ;D


----------



## redrover

Jasper was $1200 with $100 down, non-refundable. Females cost more.

I think I've easily spent more than that on everything else in the less than 2 years I've had him. He's worth every penny, though!


----------



## mswhipple

Willie was a lost dog, frightened, emaciated, and hungry when Animal Control picked him up in January of 2009. I had desperately wanted another Vizsla, but also wanted to save one. It took me two years of looking on Petfinder.com, but finally, there he was... clearly a purebred Vizsla, and one in deep trouble who needed help. He cost me $37 at the dog pound. By the time three months had passed, I was into it for about $3000 more in Vet bills. He has been worth every penny, though. He is a great dog! ;D


----------



## texasred

I tried to add up what I had spent on one of the dogs sometime ago. 
Then realised that somethings are better left unknown.
My dogs don't make money for me but they do improve my way of life.
I think that's money well spent.


----------



## veifera

I paid $1,500. It seems that the cost is driven by the size of the litter, vet fees for tail docking and worming, stud fees, DNA, chipping, food and the reputation of the breeder.....


----------



## luv2laugh

Looking at this forum, we paid on the low end.

People will say to me all the time though, "That's an expensive dog." Or simply just ask if he was expensive. I always answer that all purebreds are expensive and it's all relative. Such an awkward question/comment, but we get it all the time. One person said, you can tell that dog was expensive. I, too, have felt guilty not rescuing a dog, one person at the dog park says it offends her when people even speak of breeding a dog. 

When we bought him, we were nervous about bringing a dog into our family and wanted as much reassurance as we could get about temperament, health background etc. We are so happy with the little guy. I also used to think I should add up how much we spent TexasRed, but also decided there was no point in that. He adds so much to our lives!


----------



## harrigab

it seems that we're all of the same opinion, our V's enrich our lives far more than any monetary outlay ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer

$1400 for first and $1000 on Sunday for second. 

I did add it all up to make sure we could afford number two that might have as many issues as one as there's no guarantee (plus children some day) and it looks like no one will be a stay at home parent in the future. But as said before, two is better than one.


----------



## jakersmomma

flynnandlunasmom said:


> dmp, is your dog from Larry at Red Dog Kennels?


Our boy Jake is from Larry at Red dog kennels and he was$800. Happy healthy and absolutely perfect!!!!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## Suliko

We paid more for Sophie, who was just an hour away from us, than we paid for Pacsirta including all the shipping arrangements from Hungary


----------



## threefsh

I think Riley was $1,500. We've *easily* passed that amount in vet bills, toys, treats, crates, food, and supplies!


----------



## Gingernutter

A LOT !


----------



## hobbsy1010

We payed 'Peanut's'.......

And we got 2 'Monkey's' :-\ :-\ :-\ :-\ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[   

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan

Looks like Vizslas are a real bargain compared to German dogs... GSD (good genes) $5000 up to $24000, German Pincher avg $2000, GSP avg $2500... 

I was just insulted by a German Pincher, she called my dog a mixed breed... I was speechless, thinking she must know something I don't already know. 
This is how it happened... as we approached, out of curiosity she asked how much I paid for the dog, when I told her she replied "it must be a mixed breed" :-[ mine is a German Pincher and I paid $2300 plus air fair plus medical exams.


----------



## pippa31

We paid around $1200 for Pippa. But the fact of the matter is, she's priceless, and what she gives me has more than repaid what we spent for her.


----------



## threefsh

German dogs are definitely more expensive, but only because they are used for protection & law work. A friend of mine I used to meet at the park paid $10k for his cream colored Doberman from Germany (not including professional protection training). I've never cared for German dogs, but his is gorgeous and a real sweetheart.


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex - put a hour meter on the PUP- and none of us will ever share the rewards of having a V - just not cost effective ! LOL


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy, my Vizsla cost me 850 pounds sterling from Lincolnshire UK...she then costs 34 pounds per month pet plan insurance, and about 40 pounds per month to feed.Then there is the added costs of beds, puppy toys and training....and I would happily pay twice that amount to give her a decent loving home and a great quality of life with me and my family..


----------



## Coya

Never thought I would question a "good deal", but after seeing all the responses of people paying well over $800 for their V's I'm wondering why our Coya was so "cheap". We paid $550 for her, plus $300 to ship her from North Dakota to Massachusetts.

I had (secretly) contacted past puppy buyers by finding their names on the "Happy Customers" page and messaging them on facebook. I'm not some crazy lady, I just wanted to know that we were buying from honest breeders, especially since we weren't able to see the kennel/meet the breeders in person. I heard nothing but great things about the kennel/breeders/and dogs who were purchased. 

Coya has had no issues (aside from round worms a few weeks after coming home) and is a typical Vizsla in every way.

Should I be concerned that we paid so little for our girl?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

You should not be worried about what you paid for Coya! Sounds like you have a wonderful girl. I only asked the question initially because I was surprised by the discrepancy in price and I didn't think it had to do with dog quality. Sounds to me like geographic location has a lot to do with it. 

PS - Jakersmom, Aw. I wonder if he and Flynn are related. I don't have Flynn's parent's names with me at work today but he was born 7/1/2005.


----------



## elliesmom

Im almost embarrassed to say this but i gave $50 for ellie...the difference between mine and all yours is shes not papered. She came from farmer brown that wanted a litter. Mom dad and grandpa were on site. :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## Gingernutter

Elliesmon that's not sad , I think it's really cool. It's a shame they are so expensive really as it just encourages rouge breeders who are in it for the money. If the prices came down then it would be less appealing to the money grabbers.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Elliesmom, you have nothing to me embarrassed about. You have a beautiful girl!


----------



## harrigab

My Ruby cost less than you paid Elliesmom,,,do I feel guilty?? not at all ;D


----------



## jakersmomma

flynnandlunasmom said:


> You should not be worried about what you paid for Coya! Sounds like you have a wonderful girl. I only asked the question initially because I was surprised by the discrepancy in price and I didn't think it had to do with dog quality. Sounds to me like geographic location has a lot to do with it.
> 
> PS - Jakersmom, Aw. I wonder if he and Flynn are related. I don't have Flynn's parent's names with me at work today but he was born 7/1/2005.


Jake was born 10/28/2009, Sire was Tuff E Nuff Too and Dam was Just Kiki. I was pretty impressed with the pedigree, dad is from Comynara Celtic Red Oak and Red Oak's Storming Norman. Mom had a Rebel Rouser background. Larry has never reached out to us to see how Jake is or anything like that but our pup is wonderful so I have no complaints.


----------



## Ozkar

R said:


> Tex - put a hour meter on the PUP- and none of us will ever share the rewards of having a V - just not cost effective ! LOL




Turn that frown upside down REM. look at the positive side, no matter how much you paid, if you did put an hour meter on..............you'd definitely get your money's worth...........


----------



## Linescreamer

It depends on what you want.

A house pet $500
A show dog + 500
A field trialer + 500
A bird dog + 500
A very good OFAed pedigree + 500
Limited registration - 300
Both Sire and Dam present + 300 ea.

Finished dogs are another story alltogether.

I have found the above is a good rule of thumb considering the various factors and desires of V owners and breeders.


----------



## louser

Coya, Did you get your pup from Prairie Kennel in Sheldon?
I paid $550 for my V, She is the best money ever spent.


----------



## R E McCraith

Oz - when they say YOU CAN NOT BUY LOVE - they have never owned a V!!!


----------



## harrigab

all the pups in the "puppy pyramid" thread are spoken for and deposits paid, not sure what the exchange rate is at the moment but they all went for asking price of £800, not sure if there's much price difference between smooth and wire-haired tbh.


----------



## Coya

Louser, yes we did! Who are the parents?


----------



## AlbaF

I paid £850 for Alba...in the UK the cost averages £800 - £900. These usually come from responsible breeders who are Kennel Club registered.


----------



## Katscawn

leihan said:


> Interesting topic i never told a lot of my family how much Percy was. in the uk you are looking £800 upwards depending on breeders blood lines etc, i do know that for me i was embarresed as all our other dogs where rescue or under £150 my father would of gone mad! But as soon as you pick your pup ksara ksara.


Reuben was £850, his grandfather won crufts and his father was imported from Hungary to increase the diversity of the bloodlines! We didn't tell our family either, as it just seems like such a lot of money! We used some of our wedding gift money.. Seemed like a nice thing to spend it on!


----------



## Murphy

Interesting, I'd need to check but I think Murphys great grandfather won Crufts. He was called Yogi. 

We searched a fair bit and talked to a few breeders and the going rate seemed to be £750-£900. Each of them had a waiting list.

Then purely by chance another appeared on the KC site who lived 15 or so mins from us. They had a litter of 4 weeks or so. The girls had already been sold so we agreed to take a dog for £500. This worked really well as we could keep popping around to see the pups before we took him.


----------



## Katscawn

Well, then our dogs are related! That is Reuben's grandfather too!! His pedigree name is Hungargunn Bear It'n Mind!!


----------



## pippylongstocking

We paid £850 for our little Ester. She was from a lovely home breeder in Lincolnshire, who had well loved and happy puppies, and yogi is also her grandad. I did not buy her because of this, and I did research that stated he had sired many hundreds of litters. Not sure how true it is, but it makes you think......£££. I personally have no intention of breeding with my girl. I think there are quite enough people breeding dogs in the world, and besides, I couldn't bear to see them go! It's nice to hear from others that have the same family genes. Did anyone get their pups from lincolnshire?


----------



## adrino

This is getting interesting! 

Elza's mothers father so I guess that's Elza's grandfather is also Yogi, Sh Ch/ Aus Ch Hungargunn Bear it'n Mind!!!  Our pups are related! ;D 

Anyway, Elza was also £850 but if I think of how much more we have spent on her already (7 months old!) I rather not think of it at all!!! We even bought another car cause of her!   

When I found our breeder I didn't know what all this information meant. Except the health checks. We chose them because they were happy to meet us and their vizslas (6!) when Treacle ( the mum) was only just after her heat and the mating. They didn't know how many puppies she will have but were still happy to talk to us and give us all the information on vizslas. We were there for 3-4 hours! Talking to total strangers (well at the end they weren't ;D ) 
As founder members of The Kennel Clubs Accredited Breeders Scheme and members of the HVS and HVC I thought they have to be responsible breeders. Both the mother and father are on site, I know that some say it's not the best but the father has only just been imported from Australia a year before. 

I couldn't be more happy with Elza and all I hope that she will live a long and healthy life with us!


----------



## Ozkar

Adrino, that is interesting..... ours could be related as i think Hungergun lines were bred from Hubertus lines. If so, La Vida Loca from Asia (Singapore i think) is also related.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Brooks got Matai Darazs and Pitswarren Zacchaeus in comon with some Hubertus Dogs.

And thats where it seems to end.


Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar

Small global gene pool really, maybe v's should be considered the Tasmanians of the dog world...............


----------



## roxy2011

roxy was £500 i travelled outside of cardiff and up towards aberystwyth to get her as cardiff prices were 8-850 
she is full pedigree i met mum and dad and saw where she was reared she is kc registered and her mum had a great hip score. 

dad is plasy solar system 

mam is dyfeds day dream debbie 

roxy is MELINDWR SOLAR SYSTEM (AM2)

to be honest shes a total loonatic ;D but is tough as old boots so im guessing thats the good parenting...her dad hurtled over to me to say hi and mum was just bootiful 

i spent a good few hours with the breeder and got in touch with her after being messed around by another lady up north of england way.

im glad as eleri was lovely its a family farm and since collecting roxy we have met her cousin out walking :

i dont think it matters what they cost ....as long as you are happy where they came from 
id have been happy with 50 bux though haaaa


----------



## katicabogar86

I paid $1200 plus airfare for Csilla who came from Hungary from a respected and fully registered breeder .


----------



## Suliko

*katicabogar86*, may I ask which kennels you brought your puppy from?  I got my little love Pacsirta in March from Aranyvadász Kennel in Hungary.


----------



## katicabogar86

Hi Suliko I got my Csilla from the Sugar kennels in Madgold (about forty minutes outside of Budapest)


----------



## Suliko

I've heard of Sugar! Great-looking dogs  Don't forget to tell us all about little Csilla and post some pictures (unless you already did, and I missed them).


----------



## Vizsla Italia

*katicabogar86* can you tell me how much you spent for the airfare from Hungary? I have a Sugar dog, too and I am really happy with it.


----------



## katicabogar86

Hi Vizsla Italia Wow you have a Sugar too - do you have any pictures? Her airfare was $870 for BUD to EWR this June.


----------



## Suliko

Hmmm, interesting. Pacsirta was shipped through company called Airmax and flew with Lufthansa from BUD to JFK end of March this year. The total cost of taking Pacsirta to the airport and shipping was $700.00


----------



## katicabogar86

hmmm that is interesting, maybe it's because EWR is often a little more expensive than JFK/LGA (at least for people flights) who knows. Csilla was shipped via airmax through lufthansa as well


----------



## Suliko

Hmmmm, very interesting  I guess, it just depends on destination. Shipping to Boston was a lot more expensive, so I decided to drive to JFK instead


----------



## retarfrenu

i live in romania, and this is not a very common breed here. I got my baby from a private owner, no regrets and no pedigree, but no worries, he's my most precious relative, don't really care about documentation. 

paid the equivalent of 150 euros, in march, this year. I think I made the best investment for the lowest cost ever, according to the prices I've seen in previous replies...but I guess the legislation is different and more permissive in my country, maybe that's why we have so many stray dogs everywhere...

anyway, not my problem, as I said, I got more than I expected, it's a beautiful and smart dog, I wouldn't have it any other way, even if I could afford it.


----------



## harrigab

retarfrenu said:


> i live in romania, and this is not a very common breed here. I got my baby from a private owner, no regrets and no pedigree, but no worries, he's my most precious relative, don't really care about documentation.
> 
> paid the equivalent of 150 euros, in march, this year. I think I made the best investment for the lowest cost ever, according to the prices I've seen in previous replies...but I guess the legislation is different and more permissive in my country, maybe that's why we have so many stray dogs everywhere...
> 
> anyway, not my problem, as I said, I got more than I expected, it's a beautiful and smart dog, I wouldn't have it any other way, even if I could afford it.


My Ruby was 24 euros cheaper,,,no documentation though only an assurance from a very trusted friend that her parents have excellent pedigrees, just one is a wire and the other a smoothie oops! lol!


----------



## Vizsla Italia

This is Sugar Tea. I have traveled with her four times from Italy to Canada and back and the trip cost me each time at most 200$. I guess it's different when you the dog delivered to you. I know people who actually went to Hungary from the States, got the puppy and just had it as hand luggage under the seat.


----------



## Vizsla Italia

oops, I thought that the "insert image" button actually does something. Does anyone know what should be inserted btw the tags in order to display an image?


----------



## Lincolns Parents

We paid $300.00 US dollars for Lincoln.... papered and breed guarantee to boot. Hes the best dog ever and well worth every cent!


----------



## Suliko

*Vizsla Italia*, Sugar Tea is beautiful!  
Yes, when you fly with a dog, you pay for it as if it were an extra luggage - per each kg. Shipping a dog separately costs a lot more.


----------



## texasred

Suliko said:


> *Vizsla Italia*, Sugar Tea is beautiful!


2X
I just love that regal head.


----------



## mswhipple

Sugar Tea is a very nice looking dog!!


----------



## Cristina

I paid £550 for Beau, he isn't papered as his mum was smooth hair and dad was wirehaired but it doesn't matter to us as he is a pet. 

His breed types both suited our family, plus I LOVE the wirehairs characterful faces so he was a must have. Our breeder lived on the Island just 5 minutes drive away with mum & dad (both KC registered) so we were able to visit many times.....we did almost take home 2 pups at one point but common sense took over and we decided 2 dogs were enough for our family, especially as I have to try and work from home. 

I'm now playing a waiting game to see what his coat comes out like... His tuffty fur is coming along nicely...yay! ;D


----------



## Vizsla Italia

Thanks everyone! We are really happy with her! She just had four beautiful puppies with another Hungarian dog.
I know every vizsla is special but I'm wondering if all vizslas are like mine. When I got her she was like pre-programed; No leash ever for her, she is always attached to me. She brings back whatever is thrown and nobody ever tought her that. Sit, paw, lie-down, dead, roll, she learned it in one day. 
The money we spend for dogs is never going back in our pockets, but what they give us stays forever.
However, I believe that when we pay for something, we are more careful about it. That's not the rule, but unconsciously people have more respect for an Armani suit they've spent a two-month pay for, than for a thrift store deal.


----------



## harrigab

Cristina said:


> I paid £550 for Beau, he isn't papered _*as his mum was smooth hair and dad was wirehaired*_ but it doesn't matter to us as he is a pet.
> 
> His breed types both suited our family, plus I LOVE the wirehairs characterful faces so he was a must have. Our breeder lived on the Island just 5 minutes drive away with mum & dad (both KC registered) so we were able to visit many times.....we did almost take home 2 pups at one point but common sense took over and we decided 2 dogs were enough for our family, especially as I have to try and work from home.
> 
> I'm now playing a waiting game to see what his coat comes out like... His tuffty fur is coming along nicely...yay! ;D


which part of the country did you get beau from Cristina? as Ruby is a wire/smooth too ;D


----------



## Cristina

harrigab said:


> which part of the country did you get beau from Cristina? as Ruby is a wire/smooth too ;D


On the Isle of Wight (down south) Ruby sounds so much like Beau, do you have any puppy pics of Ruby at all? It would be fantastic to see another cross hair V as a puppy, Beau has started to get more of the wirehair on his face, back and lower legs, also his eyes are changing too to more brown. I must post some pictures of Beau's mum and dad when I can get my daughter to email them over to me from her phone.


----------



## katicabogar86

Hi Vizsla Italia,
My puppy is very similar, she never needed the leash (insta-velcro). Learned fetch, sit and down in a day too. Vizsla's are smart cookies  


Vizsla said:


> Thanks everyone! We are really happy with her! She just had four beautiful puppies with another Hungarian dog.
> I know every vizsla is special but I'm wondering if all vizslas are like mine. When I got her she was like pre-programed; No leash ever for her, she is always attached to me. She brings back whatever is thrown and nobody ever tought her that. Sit, paw, lie-down, dead, roll, she learned it in one day.
> The money we spend for dogs is never going back in our pockets, but what they give us stays forever.
> However, I believe that when we pay for something, we are more careful about it. That's not the rule, but unconsciously people have more respect for an Armani suit they've spent a two-month pay for, than for a thrift store deal.


----------



## harrigab

Cristina said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> 
> which part of the country did you get beau from Cristina? as Ruby is a wire/smooth too ;D
> 
> 
> 
> On the Isle of Wight (down south) Ruby sounds so much like Beau, do you have any puppy pics of Ruby at all? It would be fantastic to see another cross hair V as a puppy, Beau has started to get more of the wirehair on his face, back and lower legs, also his eyes are changing too to more brown. I must post some pictures of Beau's mum and dad when I can get my daughter to email them over to me from her phone.
Click to expand...

see if this works Cristina http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee374/harrigab/Facebook/Rubys almanac/


----------



## Cristina

Ruby is a gorgeous girl harrigab, thank you for sharing her pic's! Just love the one of her in the field with her tongue poking out...Hee Hee!
Looking at Ruby as a little pup is just like looking at Beau and his siblings. I think he will probably turn out coat wise very similar to Ruby, his coat is already changing and going lighter in the more wirehaired parts. It will be interesting to see in a few months time. ;D


----------

